# Time Lapse Fun!



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Post your cool time lapse videos here!

Kenya Tree Coral Expanding





Plate Coral Eating Pellet





Acan Eating Pellets





Lobo Eating Pellet





[ps i don't know how to embed videos - so if someone will tell me i'll redo these]


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

how do you do those time lapse vids, very cool!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, super-cool! I really liked the plate coral, in particular.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Ciddian said:


> how do you do those time lapse vids, very cool!


depending on how fast the action is - one frame every 3-5 seconds (or much more if its slow). import all the pictures into windows moviemaker and use anywhere from a 0.3-0.5 interval between frames. obviously you need a remote that will fire your camera at regular intervals and everything is shot on a tripod.

one more - feeding sun corals - not time lapsed though


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice sun corals! That was one persistent shrimp you have. Even with a baster to the face he still try's to steal lol.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Another Time Lapse FTS of Sun Corals opening up


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

What are you using to fire the camera? Looks like it could be fun to have this trigger


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.amazon.ca/NEEWER®-Timer-...KO/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1364789864&sr=8-12

if you get one - go with a knock off and save your money.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, $20... On the "to buy" list


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Corals Eating Live Brine Shrimp

*Tubeastrea (Sun Coral) *- notice how effective and sticky the nematocysts are in catching brine





*Duncan *
- the nematocyst are nowhere as effective as the sun coral 





*Duncan (Green) *
- larger colony uses bulk to envelop brine


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Lve those videos makes me wanna grt suncoral and a dendro now


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

aln said:


> Lve those videos makes me wanna grt suncoral and a dendro now


just do it!


----------

